# MY video Tutorials



## CubeAddict420 (Apr 23, 2010)

How to solve the rubik's cube faster (beginners method) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrHKBFd_PnY
How to speed up your cube without lubrication part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTcjo7kmAXI
How to speed up your cube without lubrication part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfEHIDE0_DY
How to speed up your cube without lubrication part 3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSZCh3eZjnc


----------



## shelley (Apr 23, 2010)

Why is speeding up your cube without lube such an important topic that it takes three videos to explain? Just use lube already, everyone does it and if you don't you're at a major disadvantage.

And why are part 1 and part 2 the exact same video?


----------



## CubeAddict420 (Apr 23, 2010)

oops, my bad, but if you ever wanna jsut speed up your cube without taking it apart, you can use these


----------

